# Costume material and pattern



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

I am having trouble finding this material and an appropriate pattern. Can anyone help?

http://halloween.lisamorton.com/merrymaking.jpg


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

night-owl said:


> I am having trouble finding this material and an appropriate pattern. Can anyone help?
> 
> http://halloween.lisamorton.com/merrymaking.jpg


Wow, that is an excellent material, it would be quite the fluke to find the same one. 
I would suggest creating it "on the fly" in bright orange satin and making a diamond shape stencil to paint on the pattern. It might take some time but the effect would be awesome.

I hope you can sew well


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I also think it would be easiest to make the fabric. I'd probably make it out of a cotten blend so it'd be a lot easier to sew. Simplicity has a clown patter, while it's not a perfect match to the Pierrot picture you linked. You could probably use a jacket or robe pattern to go over your diamond fabric. 
I did find some free patterns for the hat and collar. 
Free Directions to Sew Clown Collar and Cuffs to Sew An Easy Clown Halloween Costume

Free Pattern and Directions to Sew a Clown Hat

The pattern Simplicity has.
http://www.simplicity.com/p-1767-costumes.aspx

If your willing to do some hunting you may be able to find something on the Costumer's Manifesto site. 
The Costumer's Manifesto Pattern Links Page


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

Here is a pattern. 

There are some harlequin fabrics on ebay, but I didn't see orange and black. Sometimes you can find it a joann or hancock fabrics as part of their costume collection.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

If you can find a black/white diamond fabric in cotton or a cotton blend (or linen) then you could get orang dye and make it black/orange. The black would just look a little richer - but the white would go orange! (dying fabric is pretty easy in the washer, just make sure to get enough bottles to make it BRIGHT and run the washer through a cycle or two to remove the dye)


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

I found the material, but it isn't enough.

Orange &Black Harlequin Diamond Floral Fabric 64"x1yd - eBay (item 160368336462 end time Oct-11-09 14:45:40 PDT)


----------

